# Stainless Table Knife as a parting tool



## KenV (Aug 13, 2009)

I got the Mark St Ledger DVD from American Association of Wood turners -  He was at the Desert Wood Turners Roundup back in Feb.  

Mark uses a stainless table knife ground into a Cook style parting tool.  Had a miss matched knife in the drawer so I tried it.

It works -- but I think the handle is too small to get a good grip.  Will try wrapping with some silicone grip tape --  cuts a very very thin kerf.


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 13, 2009)

That's very interesting.  What does the Cook style parting tool look like?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 13, 2009)

A butter knife or piece of an old bandsaw blade will also work as a thin parting tool.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 13, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> A butter knife or piece of an old bandsaw blade will also work as a thin parting tool.


 or a sawzall blade with the teeth ground off


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 13, 2009)

Check here: Nick Cook Parting Tool



ngeb528 said:


> That's very interesting.  What does the Cook style parting tool look like?


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been using one for several years now. Picked up a bundle of 5 for $5 at Wallyworld. Works great, but it does need a larger handle.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 16, 2009)

I used one of my cut-off blades from my metal lathe.  Pricey at $7.95, but I like the "T" shape of the blade.  Drilled 2 holes and made a handle for it by pinning and epoxying wood on both sides then sanded it to shape.  

Available at:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1929&category=


----------



## titan2 (Aug 16, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> I used one of my cut-off blades from my metal lathe. Pricey at $7.95, but I like the "T" shape of the blade. Drilled 2 holes and made a handle for it by pinning and epoxying wood on both sides then sanded it to shape.
> 
> Available at:
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1929&category=


 

Well, let's see what you made!!!!

Barney


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 1, 2009)

*Homemade Parting Tools*

Here are a couple I've made.  I also made the handles.  The 1st one was a blade from a lawn edger.  2nd short one is a piece of sawmill bandsaw blade.  Long blade is an old carving knife, bottom tool works like a Bedan...

They all work well, each has a different use as some are flat ground and some hollow ground.  Flat ground gives you a cutting spur on each side...


----------



## JeffinWIS (Feb 18, 2010)

alamocdc said:


> I've been using one for several years now. Picked up a bundle of 5 for $5 at Wallyworld. Works great, but it does need a larger handle.



I've got the sawzall blade type narrow parting tool, using a handle something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/MK-Morse-JSHRBC01-Handle-Reciprocating/dp/B000E8BFCU
Different styles and prices depending where you look.  Works fine.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 19, 2010)

There is another similar thread going on right now also.
I tried posting a picture of my table knife/parting tool but messed up the sizing.
Here again. I will agree, the handle is small but I do not attempt to use this on large, heavy pieces. That would be dangerous.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Just be careful using stainless for this stuff, it tends to be more brittle than carbon steel.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the dull blades from my thickness planer.  They also work well to make your own marking knife with. Hate to just toss these things.


----------

